
An airline is suing a customer who skipped a leg of his flight to save money - rm2889
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2019/2/13/18223833/lufthansa-sues-passenger-hidden-city-ticketing
======
richjdsmith
It's amazing the marketing team at Lufthansa let this one slide. The $2300
they may possibly gain is absolutely nothing compared to the terrible press
they're getting/going to get if they win.

People don't love airlines to begin with. This won't help Lufthansa's cause.

------
ulfw
This should be a warning for everyone not to fly Lufthansa.

The fake '5 Star' award they bought from Skytrax (and milked in Marketing till
the cows came home) was bad enough. [1]

Last thing I'd ever want to do is fly an airline who would SUE me for not
flying them. That's just beyond ridiculous in so many ways.

[1]
[https://worldairlinenews.com/tag/5-starhansa/](https://worldairlinenews.com/tag/5-starhansa/)

------
krmbzds
I can say two things about Lufthansa: (1) Overrated (2) Horrible Customer
Service

------
pandapower2
Suing your own customers is never a good look. I'm somewhat surprised they
would bother. Presumably they are hoping to make an example of this single
person. What then? People like him will voluntarily overlook the cheaper fare
and choose to pay more money?

------
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19144006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19144006)

------
datenhorst
Talk about the Streisand effect, I'll have to check this out. Presumably, this
guy's only mistake was to catch another flight with the same airline

